# Air ride decisions..?



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok so I'm thinking of going air..still not sure how to piece together my own kit because there are many options out there..I went to bagriders.com and thought about this..? Any thoughts? Or can I get it cheaper by piecing it my self....I want to be able to ride low while driving..
The set-up I chose from the site consists of 
Touch pad E-level

·Front suspension
-airlift slam series
·Rear suspension
-airlift double below rear kit
·Rear shocks
-koni sports (+$220)
·Compressor
-Dual Viair 444c (+$205)
·Tank
-raw aluminium skinny 5gallon (thinking of doing something special to the tank lyk paint or something)

Does this sound good? Or should I piece it? I heard about bagyard but I have no knowledge of what's compatible n not..any info would help

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

What VW would you be fitting all of this into? I am asking because of your rear bag choice - wouldn't want you to order something that doesn't fit whatever model and trim you have.

Hopefully crispy will chime in here and share his woes of piecing a kit together. There's an upside and downside:



If you piece a kit together, you can save a good amount of money, depending on what kind of deals you can get (new and used)
With also piecing a kit together, it may take you a while trying to find said good deals


I didn't want to deal with used equipment from someone unless I knew they took care of their setup. I went to Andrew @ ORT and he took care of me - gave me solid advice of how I should set some things up from what I had initially planned to do. 

Your comment regarding Bagyards - they are a great setup. Everyone I've spoken with that has bagyards absolutely loves them. Although you can't directly buy replacement parts from them, the bags are easily obtainable from other places, and the struts could always be rebuild incase one blew. It's up to you to decide if you want to spend the extra money on a used set.

I personally went with the performance fronts for my Jetta - camber and dampening adjustment won me over instantly.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Piecing together a kit kinda sucks but you will spend less In the end. Depending on what car you have will determine what bags are needed. Management is universal. If you have all the money then just buy a kit, its easier and you dont need to worry about missing items or buying something wrong.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

crispy21 said:


> Piecing together a kit kinda sucks but you will spend less In the end. Depending on what car you have will determine what bags are needed. Management is universal. If you have all the money then just buy a kit, its easier and you dont need to worry about missing items or buying something wrong.


Thank you for your words, kind Jersey based God.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> Thank you for your words, kind Jersey based God.


Thats what im here for. :thumbup:


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> What VW would you be fitting all of this into? I am asking because of your rear bag choice - wouldn't want you to order something that doesn't fit whatever model and trim you have.
> 
> Hopefully crispy will chime in here and share his woes of piecing a kit together. There's an upside and downside:
> 
> ...


I knew I forgot something haha:banghead: but it's a 2013 VW GTI. And yea I kind of feel the same way with used things lyk that because you never know when it's going to give out. And now that you tell me about the performance struts you have, it won me over because it's what I was looking to get also. I just want to get good quality parts. How low can yours go? Any pics?

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> I knew I forgot something haha:banghead: but it's a 2013 VW GTI. And yea I kind of feel the same way with used things lyk that because you never know when it's going to give out. And now that you tell me about the performance struts you have, it won me over because it's what I was looking to get also. I just want to get good quality parts. How low can yours go? Any pics?
> 
> sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


Youll go as low as the ground will allow. And he hasnt installed his bags yet. Performance struts allow for camber and dampening


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> I knew I forgot something haha:banghead: but it's a 2013 VW GTI. And yea I kind of feel the same way with used things lyk that because you never know when it's going to give out. And now that you tell me about the performance struts you have, it won me over because it's what I was looking to get also. I just want to get good quality parts. How low can yours go? Any pics?
> 
> sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2





crispy21 said:


> Youll go as low as the ground will allow. And he hasnt installed his bags yet. Performance struts allow for camber and dampening


Like crispy said, I haven't had a chance to install them. The non-GLI Jettas all have a solid rear beam rather than the Independent Rear suspension like your GTI has - I purchased an Independent Rear, however just waiting for some time to install everything.

My $0.02 with the Performance Fronts over the XL Slams:



If you want to utilize the front sway bar, you'll need endlinks and the endlink mounts from dorbritz (that'll run you about $130-150)
Performance Fronts include endlink tabs AND endlink tabs


For me to use the XL slams and then buy the necessary sway bar endlink parts, would be dumb because the price difference of what... ~$50 for the upgrade to Performance Fronts? It all just made more sense to upgrade.

Here's a vid of a member's car on here using the Performance Fronts - you can really see how the ride quality looks from this video http://youtu.be/0Z6kaNgjkt0

Regarding your rear setup, the double bellows you have now will be perfect. Any reason why you are choosing Konis? I'm looking for everyone's point of view here as I'm still indecisive of what rear strut I want to install (Koni vs. Bilstein)


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> Like crispy said, I haven't had a chance to install them. The non-GLI Jettas all have a solid rear beam rather than the Independent Rear suspension like your GTI has - I purchased an Independent Rear, however just waiting for some time to install everything.
> 
> My $0.02 with the Performance Fronts over the XL Slams:
> 
> ...


Ok I see where ur coming from so performance fronts it is and thanks for the video it looks lyk the ride quality is almost near OEM if not better. And regarding the Koni's I've heard a bit more experience stories with them and they said they were good..a buddy of mine also has the koni yellows on his car (not VW) I rode I'm his car and they felt awesome. Now I know these aren't koni yellows that are given as an option but I guess it never hurts to try.aren't there adjustable struts that can be installed? Although now I'm stuck between piecing it together and saving some money to buy other things or just to get the whole kit  I just don't want to piece it because Idk what's needed besides the obvious lines, bags, management, tank, compressor...then I'm stuck from there..
sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

[email protected] Don't waste your time piecing a kit together you save maybe 100-200 bucks and everything is more then likely used. Andrew also has great deals, bought one kit and will definitely go back once mine is sold.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> Ok I see where ur coming from so performance fronts it is and thanks for the video it looks lyk the ride quality is almost near OEM if not better. And regarding the Koni's I've heard a bit more experience stories with them and they said they were good..a buddy of mine also has the koni yellows on his car (not VW) I rode I'm his car and they felt awesome. Now I know these aren't koni yellows that are given as an option but I guess it never hurts to try.aren't there adjustable struts that can be installed? Although now I'm stuck between piecing it together and saving some money to buy other things or just to get the whole kit  I just don't want to piece it because Idk what's needed besides the obvious lines, bags, management, tank, compressor...then I'm stuck from there..
> sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


You can save some money piecing a kit together yes, but then you'll be on your own when you need to get the correct fittings, line and wiring yourself. When you order a kit, everything you need comes included.

I would definitely give Andrew a call - he's a great dude and will give you a quick 101 on what you are getting into with whatever route you decide to go. Wouldn't trust my $$$ anywhere else but with him.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

whats your reasoning for dual compressors?

im always curious as to why people do dual compressors over a larger single compressor


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> You can save some money piecing a kit together yes, but then you'll be on your own when you need to get the correct fittings, line and wiring yourself. When you order a kit, everything you need comes included.
> 
> I would definitely give Andrew a call - he's a great dude and will give you a quick 101 on what you are getting into with whatever route you decide to go. Wouldn't trust my $$$ anywhere else but with him.


Yeaaaa I kind of figured that. And as far as piecing the whole setup would most likely be all different branded items and what not, correct?..another question, of I do get a full kit but don't like the outcome can I switch the bags and get a different brand of another company? Or would I have to modify them to fit the kit that I select?..what's the bes t way for me to get in contact with Andrew?

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> Yeaaaa I kind of figured that. And as far as piecing the whole setup would most likely be all different branded items and what not, correct?..another question, of I do get a full kit but don't like the outcome can I switch the bags and get a different brand of another company? Or would I have to modify them to fit the kit that I select?..what's the bes t way for me to get in contact with Andrew?
> 
> sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


You can run whatever bags you want - as long as they fit correctly. For example, could have Bagyard fronts with Airlift rears. As long as they are made to fit for your GTI, or you are using something called a d-cup to fit a smaller bag (usually for those guys who want to go balls low)

If you don't like the bags you get in the first place, you could try and trade with someone, or sell them and buy something you like. If you start with the Performance Fronts, I feel the only upgrade possible would be to a Bagyard (unless something new comes out). There are many rear options out there, but I would get something that's specifically made for your car to start. If you don't like those, swap'em out. The only thing you might have to modify is the air line fitting that attaches to the bag itself. Everything else should work no problem.


----------



## GTI_93 (Apr 12, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> Like crispy said, I haven't had a chance to install them. The non-GLI Jettas all have a solid rear beam rather than the Independent Rear suspension like your GTI has - I purchased an Independent Rear, however just waiting for some time to install everything.
> 
> My $0.02 with the Performance Fronts over the XL Slams:
> 
> ...


The Koni's are thiner then the Blistein...Koni's are the way to go is you want aggressive fitment (Camber)!:thumbup:


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> You can run whatever bags you want - as long as they fit correctly. For example, could have Bagyard fronts with Airlift rears. As long as they are made to fit for your GTI, or you are using something called a d-cup to fit a smaller bag (usually for those guys who want to go balls low)
> 
> If you don't like the bags you get in the first place, you could try and trade with someone, or sell them and buy something you like. If you start with the Performance Fronts, I feel the only upgrade possible would be to a Bagyard (unless something new comes out). There are many rear options out there, but I would get something that's specifically made for your car to start. If you don't like those, swap'em out. The only thing you might have to modify is the air line fitting that attaches to the bag itself. Everything else should work no problem.


Yeaaaa I might just get the kit for now and see how it goes then most likely get a D-cup with a smaller bag because I want to go "balls low" lol so the performance fronts won't go that low? Because like I said earlier I want to ride low as I possibly can..That's why I was contemplating bags or static but I want the fun of bags.

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTI_93 (Apr 12, 2012)

AirLift double below rear kit+Frame notch="Balls low" :beer:


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> Yeaaaa I might just get the kit for now and see how it goes then most likely get a D-cup with a smaller bag because I want to go "balls low" lol so the performance fronts won't go that low? Because like I said earlier I want to ride low as I possibly can..That's why I was contemplating bags or static but I want the fun of bags.
> 
> sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


With the Performance Fronts - you can ride "balls low" however when you air out completely, it won't be as low as the slams. I believe I've heard people saying you'll sacrifice somewhere between 1/2" to 3/4". Although a member named bryangb is running them and his front end is on the ground. I don't think you'll notice the difference unless you're running a 19" wheel or and 18" with something more than a 225 40 series tire.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> whats your reasoning for dual compressors?
> 
> im always curious as to why people do dual compressors over a larger single compressor


Cheap insurance is the biggest reason.

For the extra $165 you have a cheap insurance policy against one of the pumps dying. However, if your wiring is the culprit, it will take down the entire system. That's usually why we run a fused distro block when installing the systems. Just taking a few extra precautions and spending a few extra dollars makes for a much more reliable system. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Cheap insurance is the biggest reason.
> 
> For the extra $165 you have a cheap insurance policy against one of the pumps dying. However, if your wiring is the culprit, it will take down the entire system. That's usually why we run a fused distro block when installing the systems. Just taking a few extra precautions and spending a few extra dollars makes for a much more reliable system. :thumbup::beer:


Mine isn't an extr $165????? Total bogus


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> With the Performance Fronts - you can ride "balls low" however when you air out completely, it won't be as low as the slams. I believe I've heard people saying you'll sacrifice somewhere between 1/2" to 3/4". Although a member named bryangb is running them and his front end is on the ground. I don't think you'll notice the difference unless you're running a 19" wheel or and 18" with something more than a 225 40 series tire.


Ok ok that's fine with me. I'm going to be running 17" with like 205 45 or 40 series tires so I'll be fine  



[email protected] said:


> Cheap insurance is the biggest reason.
> 
> For the extra $165 you have a cheap insurance policy against one of the pumps dying. However, if your wiring is the culprit, it will take down the entire system. That's usually why we run a fused distro block when installing the systems. Just taking a few extra precautions and spending a few extra dollars makes for a much more reliable system. :thumbup::beer:


Ahhh the man who I wanted to speak to, Andrew. Hey what's the best way for me to contact you? I'm looking to get a whole kit and may need ur knowledge on what's best for me.

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> Ahhh the man who I wanted to speak to, Andrew. Hey what's the best way for me to contact you? I'm looking to get a whole kit and may need ur knowledge on what's best for me.
> 
> sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


Sure thing dude, reach me directly at: [email protected] or 610.572.2898 - I'm available M-F 9-5!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Do a single OB2 compressor instead of dual viairs. Just my opinion, there is absolutely no reason to not do it.

The AZ:
- fills quicker
- is quieter
- runs much cooler
- draws less current
- takes up less space than 2 compressors
- is right around the same price
- can fill up to 200psi easily
- at 200psi it has a 100% duty cycle, never has to turn off and doesn't overheat
- 2 year warranty, zero questions asked 

The dual 444s:
- fill slower
- louder since there is 2 of them
- draws more current
- run extremely hot
- takes up a lot of space
- can fill to 200psi BUT its duty cycle rating of 100% is only at 100psi. At 200psi i would estimate a 33% duty cycle
- comes with crappy check valves that WILL fail and has the possibility of eating piston rings
- comes with a 1 year warranty, and its like pulling teeth to get the warranty approved


Now you tell me which is the better compressor....
:thumbup:


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

I vote Airlift Performance with Koni shocks. To answer you question about bagyard, good luck getting some. They are a company based in Austria and have had very serious issues getting orders filled in the last couple years. (And they are more expensive) Stick with Airlift and Accuair from ORT and you'll be set. :thumpup:


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

BIG_ANT said:


> I vote Airlift Performance with Koni shocks. To answer you question about bagyard, good luck getting some. They are a company based in Austria and have had very serious issues getting orders filled in the last couple years. (And they are more expensive) Stick with Airlift and Accuair from ORT and you'll be set. :thumpup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


Thanks Ant.


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> Do a single OB2 compressor instead of dual viairs. Just my opinion, there is absolutely no reason to not do it.
> 
> The AZ:
> - fills quicker
> ...


Whoa..thanks for the info man..I'm going to try the viair's out then go with these if the viair's don't work out...I didn't even know there were other compressor options.



BIG_ANT said:


> I vote Airlift Performance with Koni shocks. To answer you question about bagyard, good luck getting some. They are a company based in Austria and have had very serious issues getting orders filled in the last couple years. (And they are more expensive) Stick with Airlift and Accuair from ORT and you'll be set. :thumpup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


Yea I'm going to end up going with the airlift performance and koni shocks instead. Not trying to go through that whole mess just for bags.

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Cheap insurance is the biggest reason.
> 
> For the extra $165 you have a cheap insurance policy against one of the pumps dying. However, if your wiring is the culprit, it will take down the entire system. That's usually why we run a fused distro block when installing the systems. Just taking a few extra precautions and spending a few extra dollars makes for a much more reliable system. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok so I've placed my order with Andrew today can't wait until its finally here and make sure I have everything. I've been reading the whole thread on shanks build. I gotta say its a very nice build and I give him credit for doing it right the first time. Since I am a noob about Air suspension and the VW scene, so I will be asking a few of my questions on here (don't want to thread jack his build). I believe I am going to need a water trap but I might just get 2 just to be safe. Not sure if 1 is already coming with the kit I ordered from Andrew (correct me if I'm wrong). I'm going to take my time with my trunk layout I kind of want to see if I can think of a different way to mount it all. I work at a warehouse where we have a machine shop so I can have them design me a few things that I may think of along the way. 

1st noob question is what is the manifold?


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

What system did you get e-level, v2, switch speed vu4 ?? That would be your manifold.


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> What system did you get e-level, v2, switch speed vu4 ?? That would be your manifold.


I ordered the E-Level since I liked the whole touchpad. And being able to adjust in pairs and have 3 different settings. Which do you think is better?


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

E-level is top of the line. You have a vu4 manifold. You can google it and you will see a million picks. Well worth the extra money. Also I don't think Andrew would have sold you a kit without a water trap but alot of people run 2 but its all preference.


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> E-level is top of the line. You have a vu4 manifold. You can google it and you will see a million picks. Well worth the extra money. Also I don't think Andrew would have sold you a kit without a water trap but alot of people run 2 but its all preference.


Ok all set. I always like to have top of the line stuff so I know I'm doin things right the first time. May cost more but will pay in the end and last longer. As far as getting the whole install done. Is it a hard task or basic plug and play type of thing?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> Ok all set. I always like to have top of the line stuff so I know I'm doin things right the first time. May cost more but will pay in the end and last longer. As far as getting the whole install done. Is it a hard task or basic plug and play type of thing?


Honestly i urge you, for your own sake, to do a TON of reading here before you even think about installing air on your car. You will need to know how it works and even WHY it works like it does in order to diagnose any problems that you will have, either during installation or if something breaks. 

I don't mean to sound condescending at all, however all of the questions you have asked are very very basic. You should give these a read to start at a very very minimum:
http://openroadtuning.com/air-101/
http://bagriders.com/modlab/pages/AIR-RIDE-FAQ.html


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

I had V2 and that was simple. The accuair manifolds take a little more to get things done. All desperate pressure sensors, tank pressure sensor. Just a little more work on the trunk side and wiring and tubing. But in the end it will all have been worth it. I'm going e-level on my Tiguan when I pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

> Honestly i urge you, for your own sake, to do a TON of reading here before you even think about installing air on your car. You will need to know how it works and even WHY it works like it does in order to diagnose any problems that you will have, either during installation or if something breaks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^^THIS.

really...just like he said. you need to understand the very basic. just dont count on people's opinion because they say so. u need to know what works for you. not just because u get top of the line parts you can slap them on then away it works...does not work like that. take this as a friendly advice...do a lot of your own research and by doing that you'll learn more along the way.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

OP - where are you located? Should update your profile with this information. There might be someone local who can assist you.


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

E-level is one of the best systems out there, and you'll get the sweet touchpad. You'll also be running the VU4 manifold from Accuair. Solid setup. 

Edit: I guess my phone didn't update to page 2 when I replied. Already been said. So x2! Haha

Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> I had V2 and that was simple. The accuair manifolds take a little more to get things done. All desperate pressure sensors, tank pressure sensor. Just a little more work on the trunk side and wiring and tubing. But in the end it will all have been worth it. I'm going e-level on my Tiguan when I pick it up tomorrow.


The E-level and VU4 kit is all plug and play. Minus running the sensors, it has just as much wiring as a V2. (Maybe 1 more plug cause if the separate ECU)

OP- Read, read, read. If you can find a local that has done it before, ask for some help. Unless you already have extensive electronics, electrical, and air plumbing knowledge, having a helper won't hurt. That way you know everything about your system and can easily troubleshoot and fix if it isn't working right. 


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> [email protected] Don't waste your time piecing a kit together you save maybe 100-200 bucks and everything is more then likely used. Andrew also has great deals, bought one kit and will definitely go back once mine is sold.


Thanks Chris!



connoisseurr said:


> You can save some money piecing a kit together yes, but then you'll be on your own when you need to get the correct fittings, line and wiring yourself. When you order a kit, everything you need comes included.
> 
> I would definitely give Andrew a call - he's a great dude and will give you a quick 101 on what you are getting into with whatever route you decide to go. Wouldn't trust my $$$ anywhere else but with him.


Thanks Connor!



GTI_93 said:


> The Koni's are thiner then the Blistein...Koni's are the way to go is you want aggressive fitment (Camber)!:thumbup:


This! And the Koni yellows are damping adjustable as well 



fasttt600 said:


> Mine isn't an extr $165????? Total bogus


Oh, here we go :laugh:



Jetta_MK6 said:


> E-level is top of the line. You have a vu4 manifold. You can google it and you will see a million picks. Well worth the extra money. Also I don't think Andrew would have sold you a kit without a water trap but alot of people run 2 but its all preference.


That is correct, EVERY complete kit that comes out of ORT includes a water trap and the proper fittings to connect it to the system.



Jetta_MK6 said:


> I had V2 and that was simple. The accuair manifolds take a little more to get things done. All desperate pressure sensors, tank pressure sensor. Just a little more work on the trunk side and wiring and tubing. But in the end it will all have been worth it. I'm going e-level on my Tiguan when I pick it up tomorrow.


Looking forward helping you out with the Tiguan! Chelsea just finished up hers and she loves the system! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> Honestly i urge you, for your own sake, to do a TON of reading here before you even think about installing air on your car. You will need to know how it works and even WHY it works like it does in order to diagnose any problems that you will have, either during installation or if something breaks.
> 
> I don't mean to sound condescending at all, however all of the questions you have asked are very very basic. You should give these a read to start at a very very minimum:
> http://openroadtuning.com/air-101/
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/pages/AIR-RIDE-FAQ.html


Its fine dont worry. ive been doing as much reading as i can between my breaks at work and on the days that i do have off of work (usually 2 days of the week) so i stay up until about 1 A.M. reading all i can. thanks for the links also gives alot of info that cleared up questions i had.



jun_1.8T said:


> ^^^THIS.
> 
> really...just like he said. you need to understand the very basic. just dont count on people's opinion because they say so. u need to know what works for you. not just because u get top of the line parts you can slap them on then away it works...does not work like that. take this as a friendly advice...do a lot of your own research and by doing that you'll learn more along the way.


yea i understand i kind of understand the basics of it i just want to be sure im getting everything correct before i start tearing down a brand new car and mess something up.



connoisseurr said:


> OP - where are you located? Should update your profile with this information. There might be someone local who can assist you.


yea i've been meaning to do that but I always forget to do it. ill probably do it today on my lunch break. but i live in West Palm Florida.



BIG_ANT said:


> E-level is one of the best systems out there, and you'll get the sweet touchpad. You'll also be running the VU4 manifold from Accuair. Solid setup.
> 
> Edit: I guess my phone didn't update to page 2 when I replied. Already been said. So x2! Haha
> 
> Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


haha its fine. but yea i wanted the touch pad. not really digging the whole rocker switch thing.



BIG_ANT said:


> The E-level and VU4 kit is all plug and play. Minus running the sensors, it has just as much wiring as a V2. (Maybe 1 more plug cause if the separate ECU)
> 
> OP- Read, read, read. If you can find a local that has done it before, ask for some help. Unless you already have extensive electronics, electrical, and air plumbing knowledge, having a helper won't hurt. That way you know everything about your system and can easily troubleshoot and fix if it isn't working right.
> 
> ...


Im going to probably do the whole wiring and trunk set-up myself then try to find somebody help me do the bag and sensor install to make sure im doing it correctly. i know a lot about electrical and have electronics knowledge so i think i should be able to do it myself. if not ill be here asking questions


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

MechEngg said:


> Honestly i urge you, for your own sake, to do a TON of reading here before you even think about installing air on your car. You will need to know how it works and even WHY it works like it does in order to diagnose any problems that you will have, either during installation or if something breaks.
> 
> I don't mean to sound condescending at all, however all of the questions you have asked are very very basic. You should give these a read to start at a very very minimum:
> http://openroadtuning.com/air-101/
> http://bagriders.com/modlab/pages/AIR-RIDE-FAQ.html


this x10000 you will soon realize you are in way over your head, hell i had v2 which is pretty simple to install and still didnt trust myself enough to do it even after a ton of research


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

This thread is helping me out a decent amount too :thumbup: i'm going air once my return finally gets here and this answers a lot of questions. I'll definitely be going with andrew for everything i need too :thumbup: hopefully the website evens out soon


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> this x10000 you will soon realize you are in way over your head, hell i had v2 which is pretty simple to install and still didnt trust myself enough to do it even after a ton of research


lol


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> this x10000 you will soon realize you are in way over your head, hell i had v2 which is pretty simple to install and still didnt trust myself enough to do it even after a ton of research


Lol hey hey hey it's not that serious now. You live and you learn.



Thagodeus said:


> This thread is helping me out a decent amount too :thumbup: i'm going air once my return finally gets here and this answers a lot of questions. I'll definitely be going with andrew for everything i need too :thumbup: hopefully the website evens out soon


:thumbup::thumbup:

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm not sure about get air bags but this thread helps a lot! Money is my obstacle, I mean, with 3k I can buy wheels, coils, lip and UM flash for my R32.... and you know, I can't take a decision! :banghead:


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

VRCex said:


> I'm not sure about get air bags but this thread helps a lot! Money is my obstacle, I mean, with 3k I can buy wheels, coils, lip and UM flash for my R32.... and you know, I can't take a decision! :banghead:


I'll help you out. Bag it. :wink: call Andrew at ORT 


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

VRCex said:


> I'm not sure about get air bags but this thread helps a lot! Money is my obstacle, I mean, with 3k I can buy wheels, coils, lip and UM flash for my R32.... and you know, I can't take a decision! :banghead:


I wasn't sure about it either since I'm fairly new to bag suspension. But with everyone's input that I've been getting its helped a lot and I just pulled the trigger on them since I had the money. I was going to use it to go your route coils, wheels, and get whatever I could with the left over money. But I've never had bags before and always used coils on my previous cars so I wanted to try something new. Hopefully all goes well I will most likely make a slow build thread since I'm always working ill try to update as I can when I make it


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

whooo! finally got part of my set-up today!  thanks to [email protected] impatiently waitin for the rest to come in..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> whooo! finally got part of my set-up today!  thanks to [email protected] impatiently waitin for the rest to come in..


Very shortly sir 

Email with tracking is on it's way!


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Very shortly sir
> 
> Email with tracking is on it's way!


Thank you! Still haven't received the email but I'll just wait for the package. 

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Thagodeus said:


> This thread is helping me out a decent amount too :thumbup: i'm going air once my return finally gets here and this answers a lot of questions. I'll definitely be going with andrew for everything i need too :thumbup: hopefully the website evens out soon


Just give him a call - best way to get in touch of him and he's extremely helpful. The website if rather finicky. 

My suggestion would be to write down exactly what you want, talk to him about it and he will tell you yes to this, no to that etc etc. Great, great dude. I owe him a chipotle burrito lol :beer:



mKvI_nOoB said:


> Thank you! Still haven't received the email but I'll just wait for the package.
> 
> sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


He's a busy guy man - looks like he sent out a ton of kits yesterday, along with whatever else that needed to go out. Be patient and your stuff will be there, promises.


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

connoisseurr said:


> Just give him a call - best way to get in touch of him and he's extremely helpful. The website if rather finicky.
> 
> My suggestion would be to write down exactly what you want, talk to him about it and he will tell you yes to this, no to that etc etc. Great, great dude. I owe him a chipotle burrito lol :beer:
> 
> ...


Yea give him a call. He's the best I ordered mine the same day I called! Great info! Best person ever 

And yea I know he is but it's fine. I just received one of them yesterday but I can wait I don't really need it is just nice to have the tracking number so I know when I'm receiving them

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

My brother did all the talking with andrew yesterday, lets just say a full kit is on its way to me right now :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

Thagodeus said:


> My brother did all the talking with andrew yesterday, lets just say a full kit is on its way to me right now :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: what did you go with?


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Full airlift slam kit with 1/4 lines! To save some money i told my brother i'd take his v1 management and he's gonna take the v2 for his mk5. I'm gonna start building the trunk thursday probably and hopefully be done with the setup by the shrink all the cars meet on april 14th :thumbup:

What did you go with?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Thagodeus said:


> Full airlift slam kit with 1/4 lines! To save some money i told my brother i'd take his v1 management and he's gonna take the v2 for his mk5. I'm gonna start building the trunk thursday probably and hopefully be done with the setup by the shrink all the cars meet on april 14th :thumbup:
> 
> What did you go with?


Not to hate at all but how much are you saving going V1 rather than V2? V1 is a very janky digital system, i have yet to meet someone who has liked it


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

V2 is just as bad


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Not to hate at all but how much are you saving going V1 rather than V2? V1 is a very janky digital system, i have yet to meet someone who has liked it


Eh, ive played with it before and its not bad. You cant use the middle preset because it jumps it off a decent amount of psi, but my brother has been running it in his mk5 for a very long time and he doesnt have any trouble with it. He only has 1 bacon fender from his girl airing out while she had the wheel turned, and he drives really low. But i'm getting v1 for $200 and he is getting v2 for a decent discount off retail too. We worked out a swell deal. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Very shortly sir
> 
> Email with tracking is on it's way!





mKvI_nOoB said:


> Thank you! Still haven't received the email but I'll just wait for the package.
> 
> sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


Got your email over to you Henry! Looks like the last box is arriving tomorrow :thumbup::thumbup:



connoisseurr said:


> Just give him a call - best way to get in touch of him and he's extremely helpful. The website if rather finicky.
> 
> My suggestion would be to write down exactly what you want, talk to him about it and he will tell you yes to this, no to that etc etc. Great, great dude. I owe him a chipotle burrito lol :beer:
> 
> ...


Website is being worked out, the web team is working diligently to make it faster as well as have all the product loaded in asap.

ORT is still a small business that is wholly owned and run by me and nobody else. I have some awesome friends that help out with a lot of the logistics and customer service, but at the end of the day it's just me who runs the show. Keeping things on the smaller side allows me to provide our customers with unmatched service and support. 

While we do move a lot of product, we're mainly focused on building relationships with our customers. 



mKvI_nOoB said:


> Yea give him a call. He's the best I ordered mine the same day I called! Great info! Best person ever
> 
> And yea I know he is but it's fine. I just received one of them yesterday but I can wait I don't really need it is just nice to have the tracking number so I know when I'm receiving them
> 
> sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


Thank you for the good words!



Thagodeus said:


> My brother did all the talking with andrew yesterday, lets just say a full kit is on its way to me right now :thumbup::thumbup:


Yessir, thank you very much for your business! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yessir, thank you very much for your business! :thumbup::thumbup:


Hey, i'm just happy i get to rep ORT now! I cant wait for it to get here so i can start building the setup :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

You should see it tomorrow my good sir. 

It went out today, I'll shoot tracking to your brother


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

Thagodeus said:


> Full airlift slam kit with 1/4 lines! To save some money i told my brother i'd take his v1 management and he's gonna take the v2 for his mk5. I'm gonna start building the trunk thursday probably and hopefully be done with the setup by the shrink all the cars meet on april 14th :thumbup:
> 
> What did you go with?


Man lucky you..I wish I could start building my trunk so it'll be a drop n go type of thing but my job holds me bak so I have no free time..

I went with the E-Manage with the touch pad, performance fronts, dual viair 444's, 5 gallon skinny, double below rears. Kind of have the mentality of do it right the first time or don't do it at all.




[email protected] said:


> Got your email over to you Henry! Looks like the last box is arriving tomorrow :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Thank you for the good words!


Thank you! I seen the invoice. can't wait till tomorrow! And your welcome, thanks for the great service. I will be ordering the I-Level pretty soon

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You should see it tomorrow my good sir.
> 
> It went out today, I'll shoot tracking to your brother


Awesome, hopefully UPS comes early!!  :thumbup:


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

Thagodeus said:


> Awesome, hopefully UPS comes early!!  :thumbup:


Did for me I want expecting a package today.. great service Andrew!

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> Man lucky you..I wish I could start building my trunk so it'll be a drop n go type of thing but my job holds me bak so I have no free time..
> 
> I went with the E-Manage with the touch pad, performance fronts, dual viair 444's, 5 gallon skinny, double below rears. Kind of have the mentality of do it right the first time or don't do it at all.


That sounds awesome haha. Yeah i got the 5 gal skinny too, i'm getting my brothers dual compressors from his kit and he's getting the brand new compressor for his. Should be a good swap. And i just get lucky, i work retail full time but i work a closing shift every day so i can wake up in the morning and work on the car for several hours first :thumbup:


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

Thagodeus said:


> That sounds awesome haha. Yeah i got the 5 gal skinny too, i'm getting my brothers dual compressors from his kit and he's getting the brand new compressor for his. Should be a good swap. And i just get lucky, i work retail full time but i work a closing shift every day so i can wake up in the morning and work on the car for several hours first :thumbup:


What kind of compressors does he have? Yeaaaa I bet I work two jobs so I get no time off unless I call off..but soon I'll be able to do something when I take my week vacation from one job

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> What kind of compressors does he have? Yeaaaa I bet I work two jobs so I get no time off unless I call off..but soon I'll be able to do something when I take my week vacation from one job
> 
> sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


Its either dual 400's or dual 444's, he couldnt remember haha :thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

E-level was a great choice, as well as going through Andrew, he handles all my air ride business. Just a little warning for you. If you get the new revison sensors, be very dilligent and careful with installation, they are quite sensitive and do not have as much room for error as with the originals. Feel free to pm me if you come across any questions:beer:


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

OVRWRKD said:


> E-level was a great choice, as well as going through Andrew, he handles all my air ride business. Just a little warning for you. If you get the new revison sensors, be very dilligent and careful with installation, they are quite sensitive and do not have as much room for error as with the originals. Feel free to pm me if you come across any questions:beer:


Thanks, and yea he was the best person i have ever talked to over the phone and sell me on something. best customer service IMHO. I'm receiving the package today hopefully so ill find out which one it is and probably have someone install those for me.. but i will be sure to shoot you a PM if i decide to save a few bucks and do it myself


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

OVRWRKD said:


> E-level was a great choice, as well as going through Andrew, he handles all my air ride business. Just a little warning for you. If you get the new revison sensors, be very dilligent and careful with installation, they are quite sensitive and do not have as much room for error as with the originals. Feel free to pm me if you come across any questions:beer:


In for details. How are they more sensitive?


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

BIG_ANT said:


> In for details. How are they more sensitive?
> 
> 
> Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


They're more sensitive in that there isn't much wiggle room when mounting them. The rotation joints are plastic, the threaded rods thinner. The mounting hardware is thinner as well. If everything isn't line up perfectly, the sensor is not capable of handling an applied torque to the body. I have only done one set so far on a MkV Jetta, but for the VW and Audi platforms, I don't seeing benefit over the dozen sets of the old version I've done. Maybe as I see more they'll grow on me.


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

OVRWRKD said:


> They're more sensitive in that there isn't much wiggle room when mounting them. The rotation joints are plastic, the threaded rods thinner. The mounting hardware is thinner as well. If everything isn't line up perfectly, the sensor is not capable of handling an applied torque to the body. I have only done one set so far on a MkV Jetta, but for the VW and Audi platforms, I don't seeing benefit over the dozen sets of the old version I've done. Maybe as I see more they'll grow on me.


Yea they look different than the 1st versions. And from the looks of it I'm probably gonna have to have somebody install them for me... 

On that note, does anybody know a good reputable place in or near Palm beach Florida that can install them for me?

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

Is it possible for me to use a relay from the auto parts store?? Or do I have to buy one online lyk the stingray or the one from viair? I'm going to be running 2 40amp relays for dual 444s

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> Is it possible for me to use a relay from the auto parts store?? Or do I have to buy one online lyk the stingray or the one from viair? I'm going to be running 2 40amp relays for dual 444s
> 
> sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


Did it not come with the relays already...assuming you got it new. 

If it did not come with any..i would strongly suggest getting the 80A stinger. Just makes it so easy and cleaner install.


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

I did get it brand new but it didn't come with one. I thought I would have but I guess it was because of the deal I got from [email protected] :thumbup:
And yea I know I'm going to order one I just wanted to know if I could use one from the auto parts store I'm the mean time until I get time to order the stinger
sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

If you bought it new, it should have come with 2 Viair 40amp relays. 


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> I did get it brand new but it didn't come with one. I thought I would have but I guess it was because of the deal I got from [email protected] :thumbup:
> And yea I know I'm going to order one I just wanted to know if I could use one from the auto parts store I'm the mean time until I get time to order the stinger
> sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


They're $18 on amazon and eBay. 2-3 day shipping! No excuses!!!!


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

BIG_ANT said:


> If you bought it new, it should have come with 2 Viair 40amp relays.
> 
> 
> Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


That's kind of what I figured but didn't question it until now. I'll try giving him a call and see what he says




connoisseurr said:


> They're $18 on amazon and eBay. 2-3 day shipping! No excuses!!!!


:sly: dam I completely forgot to check there thanks man


sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

Can anyone tell me which is the best wire or fuse to tap into for the 12v ignition (Orange) wire for the e level ecu?

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

I used fuse#41 for the rear wiper. Its a constant power even when cranking the engine. Here is a fuse box map in case you dont have it yet....


























....hope that helps!


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

jun_1.8T said:


> I used fuse#41 for the rear wiper. Its a constant power even when cranking the engine. Here is a fuse box map in case you dont have it yet....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  whoa that was the fastest reply ever! Haha thanks man:thumbup::thumbup: 

And using #42 (cigarette lighter) for the headlight (purple wire) should be fine correct?

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

lol....no worries man! i did not even hook up that purple wire to be honest. ive asked a lot of people and told me that they dont work that well anyways...so i did not bother. maybe someone can chime in on that or just try it yourself and post back the results.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> whoa that was the fastest reply ever! Haha thanks man:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> And using #42 (cigarette lighter) for the headlight (purple wire) should be fine correct?
> 
> sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


 Why would the cigarette lighter work for the headlight wire? Just want to know your thinking behind that...Does the cigarette lighter only work when the headlights are turned on or something? 

I haven't hooked up the purple wire either, heard lots of people running into issues with it. But if you really want to hook it up then tie it into the back of your headlight switch on a pin that gives 12V when the headlight switch is turned on.


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

jun_1.8T said:


> lol....no worries man! i did not even hook up that purple wire to be honest. ive asked a lot of people and told me that they dont work that well anyways...so i did not bother. maybe someone can chime in on that or just try it yourself and post back the results.


 Ok so I'll just wrap that one up and leave it to the side and just connect the Orange wire to the rear wiper fuse like you did. Is that one constant power even while the car is off? I don't want my compressors running all the time


MechEngg said:


> Why would the cigarette lighter work for the headlight wire? Just want to know your thinking behind that...Does the cigarette lighter only work when the headlights are turned on or something?
> 
> I haven't hooked up the purple wire either, heard lots of people running into issues with it. But if you really want to hook it up then tie it into the back of your headlight switch on a pin that gives 12V when the headlight switch is turned on.


 There's a red light by the cigarette lighter that only turns on when the headlight switch is turned on. So I'm guessing that's why people connect it there. I've read it in other forums. But I guess I don't need it. 

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> There's a red light by the cigarette lighter that only turns on when the headlight switch is turned on. So I'm guessing that's why people connect it there. I've read it in other forums. But I guess I don't need it.
> 
> sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


 Oh weird, never knew that. Guess that shows how much i use my cigarette lighter :laugh:


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

MechEngg said:


> Oh weird, never knew that. Guess that shows how much i use my cigarette lighter :laugh:


 Haha well at least you know now... but I probably won't use the purple wire now because the fuse taper that I'm using is in the way of fuse #41 so it stops Mr from adding another fuse taper

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> Ok so I'll just wrap that one up and leave it to the side and just connect the Orange wire to the rear wiper fuse like you did. Is that one constant power even while the car is off? I don't want my compressors running all the time
> 
> 
> There's a red light by the cigarette lighter that only turns on when the headlight switch is turned on. So I'm guessing that's why people connect it there. I've read it in other forums. But I guess I don't need it.
> ...


 #42 is only on when the ignition is. Its working great for me. And yeah...just dont bother putting in the purple wire.


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

jun_1.8T said:


> #42 is only on when the ignition is. Its working great for me. And yeah...just dont bother putting in the purple wire.


 So yu have ur 12v ignition (Orange) wire going to fuse #42 and nothing to fuse #41?

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

mKvI_nOoB said:


> So yu have ur 12v ignition (Orange) wire going to fuse #42 and nothing to fuse #41?
> 
> sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


 Sorry im getting confused with these numbers. What i meant was i used the fuse for the rear wiper for the orange(12v) wire....should be #41 not #42. My bad...sorry. Just check on the fuse map i posted above and use the rear wiper slot.


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

jun_1.8T said:


> Sorry im getting confused with these numbers. What i meant was i used the fuse for the rear wiper for the orange(12v) wire....should be #41 not #42. My bad...sorry. Just check on the fuse map i posted above and use the rear wiper slot.


 Lol yea it's #41 I was getting confused also. Sorry haha

sent from your sister's room using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mKvI_nOoB (Jul 18, 2012)

ok so you guys may get on my ass about this one. its not powered up yet so its fine, im just trying to get ideas. on the small posts its all the ground wires to one small post with one main 4 AWG wire for earth ground. 

just click the link for the pictures. ill try to tidy up the wires if you guys approve of this. ill also probably add some heat shrink one one of the ends so there's no continuity or spark that may jump from one end to the other. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/03hpmqeprjsrtsl/GD3Y2y5TdY


----------

